# How do you call a backflip + 360 ?



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

i think is backflip 360


----------



## horia.ancas (Sep 30, 2011)

Then help me understand what is a cork. I'm confused


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Off axis rotation. Not a flip, not flat. And by off-axis, it is implied that the "axis" is an orthogonal set perpendicular in one dimension and parallel in the other to the direction of gravity.

Edit, that's not really clear I guess. Basically, a spin where you rotating not around your waist or over your head. The least corked spins literally look like a corkscrew ... imagine spinning around through the air and creating a helix with your shoulders. Corks have become so "corked" that they sometimes are closer to like an underflip but are still off-axis.


----------



## horia.ancas (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks guys, I am starting to understand.
Here is me flipping out, but this does look like a cork 540 to me. Am I right, or is there too much flip into it ?
MVI_5050.AVI - YouTube


----------



## chub11 (Apr 8, 2012)

horia.ancas said:


> Thanks guys, I am starting to understand.
> Here is me flipping out, but this does look like a cork 540 to me. Am I right, or is there too much flip into it ?
> MVI_5050.AVI - YouTube


Not an expert but it does look like a cork 540. In a true cork you are never fully inverted as you would be in a flip but a lot of corks these days look very close to flips.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Cork 5. Your rotation is over your shoulder so it is an off axis spin not a flip. Looks pretty good man keep it up.


----------



## horia.ancas (Sep 30, 2011)

Now, what do you guys think about grabs ?
I have the feeling that there is a general rule that applies for grabs to improve spin. 
I ride goofy and when I spin backside I mostly grab with my right hand because it feels natural. I don't really spin frontside that good but in my head it seems easier to grab with my left hand.

So, is there a general rule to grab when spinning backside or when spinning frontside to make it easier ?


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Most people prefer a grab that allows their shoulder to drop or open and see the direction of travel so they can rotate better and see the landing. So for backside usually a lead hand toeside grab like Mute or a trailing hand heelside grab like stale. For frontside typically the opposite so Indy or Melon. Thats a pretty general rule though, you will get different answers but these grabs will help you turn your head, hense they should help your rotation along.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

That's a back cork 5. If you pop a little more instead of just dropping your shoulder at the lip, you'll get the full rotation. That jump is pretty lippy and should give you plenty of cork. Looks good though.

As for the general rule with grabbing, what you said is definitely true. If you grab indy or melon frontside or mute stalefish on backside rotations, it's just natural because like you said, your shoulders are already wound up in that direction. Same applies if you backside shifty grabbing melon or indy will tend to be natural, stale and mute on frontside shiftys. However, grabbing the opposite way can be challenging and look really stylish.






Here at 1:18 of this edit (Nick Poohachoff is the rider) you can see him go back 5 melon which actually harder to grab since your shoulders naturally want to wind the other way spinning backside. However, it looks sweet and when you release the grab you can see how the board snaps around because of the tension built up in the core. It's just a way to add more style and diversify your riding.

@ Snowolf - Yep, you ain't lying.


----------



## horia.ancas (Sep 30, 2011)

Alright, this is some good info guys. 
I am just beginning to see that snowboarding is a very complex sport. Probably that's why it's so popular, there are no limits in sight.
Oh how I wish the winter just started so I can practice some more tricks ... well, I will probably try some more in the pool this summer. I find it quite good training.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

horia.ancas said:


> Alright, this is some good info guys.
> I am just beginning to see that snowboarding is a very complex sport. Probably that's why it's so popular, there are no limits in sight.


I don't think it's quite this complex... but he sure makes it sound like it is!! haha.  Maybe if I go to University I will get better at snowboarding?



CheeseForSteeze said:


> Off axis rotation. Not a flip, not flat. And by off-axis, it is implied that the "axis" is an orthogonal set perpendicular in one dimension and parallel in the other to the direction of gravity.
> 
> Edit, that's not really clear I guess. Basically, a spin where you rotating not around your waist or over your head. The least corked spins literally look like a corkscrew ... imagine spinning around through the air and creating a helix with your shoulders. Corks have become so "corked" that they sometimes are closer to like an underflip but are still off-axis.


----------



## horia.ancas (Sep 30, 2011)

One more question for you guys. Can you perform corks on any amount of rotation that is greater than 540 ? I was under the impression that corks can be:

single = 540
double = 1080
tripple = whatever

But now I see on this forum people talking about cork 7 ... what is that, cork 1.33 ? How does that work, you go upside down one and a half times ?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Generally to cork at least once you have to throw a 5 or more because if you tried to cork a 3 you'd end up doing a backflip. The physics of spinning off-axis counts the total rotation both around the waist and over the head. So a cork 5 is basically a front or backside 1 while rotating once, off axis, vertically. A cork 7 is just a cork 5 with full 360 degree rotation around the waist. Double corks require 900 degrees in order to not be just a double backflip. Usually you see riders rotate it to 1080 or 1260 more commonly.






First hit is a cab 9 double, you can see how the horizontal rotation lets him finish the vertical rotation at the right orientation so he can land on his feet. Trying to double cork a 7 would end up having just a backflip because like the cork 3, there is not enough horizontal rotation to rotate twice vertically.


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

horia.ancas said:


> Alright, this is some good info guys.
> I am just beginning to see that snowboarding is a very complex sport. Probably that's why it's so popular, there are no limits in sight.
> Oh how I wish the winter just started so I can practice some more tricks ... well, I will probably try some more in the pool this summer. I find it quite good training.


Snowboarding is not just a sport. It's a way of life. We play like there's no tomorrow. Play like we chase the wind. Snowboarding means a lot to us snowboarders.


----------



## horia.ancas (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks guys, some really good info.
Now, you guys know that if you can't do the trick in your head, there is a very small chance you can land that trick.
I know I am reaching for too much too soon, but I am trying to visualize how to do a BS double cork 1080. Don't panic, I am not trying it, just want to visualize it.

So, let's assume I can land the single BS cork 540 



 and I want to continue the rotation with another flip. 

Here's how I visualize the trick right now:

Start goofy
prewind, carve a little on the toe side
on kicker, release wind diagonally and drop the shoulder
don't forget to pop (I always forget)
grab with leading hand toe edge (mute ?)
keep looking in the direction of rotation
now I'm at first 540 and I am switch (in air) 
What do I do next ?

Since I am at switch, will it help if I try switch FS cork 5 to help me for the final part of the double cork ?

Help me visualize the trick after the first 540 pls. Thanks


----------

